# First bottle, not sure of history



## jdjd1118 (Nov 9, 2011)

First(bought) bottle. Bought this on Ebay.  I know it is a reproduction and have seen many other similar bottles going for much higher prices.  I was just wondering if anyone knows the history (and approx. value) behind these bottles.  I believe there are no known originals and so these reproductions were made.  The front of the bottle says JN Greenhow Wms.burg 1770.  The most I have found is that it is from Williamsburg, va which was founded in 1770.  Thanks for any information.


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey Jon D,

 From the late Digger Odell:

 "I have not been able to find any info on this bottle any where. Perhaps you can help. The bottle appears to be free blown and has the name Jn Greenhow, Wms,burg 1770 , stamped in a blob on the side. I will send some pictures So you won't have to rely on my description. Any insight would be helpful. Thanks, Tony

Tony the bottle is a Williamsburg reproduction.  I believe it was modeled after some shards dug from a Williamsburg well.  They were sold in the Williamsburg gift shop.  Were it real it would worth thousands.  Digger" 

 Here's an auction result for a pair of green ones and an amber something or other:






 "Lot 449 
 Pair of Jn. Greenhow Wms.burg 1770 Blown Green Glass Bottles and a Blown Amber Glass Bottle.
 Estimate $200-300
 Sold for $150" From.

 There's one very similar to yours for sale HERE, that you might keep an eye on. I think the seller may be a tad ambitious, but I'm a poor judge of "values."




From.


----------



## jdjd1118 (Nov 9, 2011)

Surfaceone,
 Thanks for the info.  I saw that bottle for sale, I paid WAY less than that.  I've seen a couple other ones similar to the one I have selling for about the same as that one.
 Jon


----------



## Ace10Tex (Nov 21, 2011)

Definately correct on the the indentity of these particular bottles, however Blenko was not the only company that made these and actually Blenko bottles are highly collectible and these are kind of a niche item for them as most of their stuff is considered strickly "art glass." the other company was european that took over the contract that they had for these particular bottles and I believe possibly even the molds from Blenko. I think the company name ended with -Leerdam or -Veerdam. Whats kind of funny is Blenko is considered to be the high end as far as the "art glass" market goes and there are even repros , copies or knock offs of their stuff! So some of the ones Surfaceone posted could be from those companies as well I guess? Thanks for the info by the way Surface! 

 I recently bought one of the ones you see on the left of the lot group (squat dark green) and I have seen two different ones just like those sale for around a $100.00 a piece on other sites (one for $90.00 and one for $100.00) but I believe that between all of them that one is closer looking in color and form to what the originals probably looked like. DO I think they are worth it? Well I paid $10.00 for mine and I would not have paid anywhere near what I saw them go for. I think that they were prob bought by people who collect Blenko stuff rather than an Antique bottle collector. As far as repro goes these particular ones like mine are well made and free blown with a true pontil so maybe what you might call them a higher end quality repro?!? I dunno but they are pretty and cool to look at even if they are not the "real deal". 

 You can see mine along with a couple of other free blown repros and a "real" historical flask and a group a Carter's Cathedrals that I got for a very good price at the same estate under the post named "Kid in a candy store" Enjoy yours for what they are JD, a pretty bottle that is nice to look at and congrats on the good price and find!! HH Ace


----------

